

Top 5 Shell Commands for Working with Data Files - craig552uk
http://craig-russell.co.uk/2012/07/09/10-shell-commands-for-data.html#.UAU-TUhx2PI

======
ColinWright
I also regularly use _tee_ to take copies of data from the middle of a complex
pipeline, and I regularly pipe results into a a file, background the task, and
then monitor with _tail_ or _tail -f_.

    
    
      # complex_command > output_file &
      # tail -f output_file
    

This allows me to leave the ask running while I do other things, then come
back and check on it latter. It also lets me use _ETA_ to estimate when tasks
will finish.

Typos:

"Here's my top 5 ..." should be "Here _are_ my top 5 ..."

"At it's simplest ..." should be "At its simplest ..."

"... a single file in to many." should be "... a single file into many." Same
error occurs shortly after.

"...a work on Awk ..." should be "...a word on AWK ..."

~~~
craig552uk
Yes, `tee` `tail` `head` `watch` et. al. are routinely useful.

Thanks for pointing out the typos too. :)

------
craig552uk
I've posted this to HN for the discussion more than anything else.

What are your top shell commands for working with data files?

